# Final Fantasy XIV: Realm Reborn : OFFICIAL HYPE THREAD



## Shadowlurker (May 29, 2013)

​With the upcoming release of Final Fantasy XIV: Realm Reborn I felt the need to discuss the game and noticed that there didn't seem to be a thread for it.. so here it is!​​As you may or may not know, FFXIV Realm Reborn, is a reboot/Sequel/complete upgrade from the original FFXIV and everything I've seen so far looks amazing from the graphics to the cutscenes and even the cute little chocobo riding Lalafells.​I'm more excited about this game currently than I am for Lightning Returns despite being one of few fans that actually liked XIII and it's sequel it's not hard to see why..​​I'm going to be playing the PS3 version seeing as my PC is more of the.. classic design but seeing as the servers are linked I don't see a problem with getting either version if your PC can't run it like mine.. the only problem I have is that can only efford to pre-order the standard edition with the bonuses but I really want that Coeurl mount......​​Are you excited about FFXIV:RR or are you worried because of FFXIV 1.0's terrible reception? Feel free to discuss!​​​Final Fantasy XIV Homepage​​


Spoiler


----------



## emigre (May 29, 2013)

IN b4 colossal disappointment.


----------



## Depravo (May 29, 2013)

Full price release *AND* monthly fees? No thanks.

*Gallops away on Guild Wars 2 high horse*


----------



## EJames2100 (May 29, 2013)

Just wondering but is this the same as this one:

http://www.shopto.net/video games/ps4/PS4FI00-final-fantasy

It's got a video on there that I thought was pretty amazing.


----------



## Blindfoldedchaos (May 29, 2013)

EJames2100 said:


> Just wondering but is this the same as this one:
> 
> http://www.shopto.net/video games/ps4/PS4FI00-final-fantasy
> 
> It's got a video on there that I thought was pretty amazing.


 
No its not the same, what you linked is a store using Squares Tech Demo under the pretense its part of a FF reboot game on ps4


----------



## Gahars (May 29, 2013)

Final Fantasy XIV - The disaster so nice they released it twice!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 29, 2013)

Bumping this thread, and making it the official hype thread. Because I can.

I'll be on the Gilgamesh server.


----------



## chyyran (Jul 29, 2013)

The beta test was surprisingly fun. I might wait for a drop in release price before getting it for real though.


----------



## Shadowlurker (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice, I'll be on the Masamune server as our guild is currently at 1000+ members and we'll have a massive presence in the server!


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm hyped in a way because i've seen a ton of positive remarks, even from people who hated the original like I did. Based on videos I haven't really seen anything too impressive yet, besides that it looks pretty gorgeous.
I'll be going into Open Beta, and that's when i'll decide if I want to buy it and try it further. I needed a new MMO to play anyway. The MMO scene has been starved as of late.




Shadowlurker said:


> Nice, I'll be on the Masamune server as our guild is currently at 1000+ members and we'll have a massive presence in the server!


 
I've been playing MMOs for god knows how long and I'll -never- understand massive guilds. They seem like the biggest waste of time to me. Even the guild I ran with 200 members was stupid big and I gave it up for a smaller guild.
Though I guess I treat guilds as a family, not just a slightly clustered community to further my own goals with a bit more organization.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 29, 2013)

this is the only MMO that attracted me, the other ones just feel......superficial,i think.
i´ll be on the Leviathan server, by the way.


----------



## YayMii (Jul 30, 2013)

I'd be excited for it if it weren't for the fact that it requires a paid subscription (as I lack the money to keep it going). I enjoyed Phase 3 of the beta, and I'll be spending a lot of time playing it during Phase 4.


----------



## chyyran (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm still thinking whether to go on with it, I didn't get through much with Phase 3, since I got my invite near the very end of it, so my decision will hang on Phase 4. We should all get together on one server and make a GBAtemp guild


----------



## Ryupower (Aug 3, 2013)

when i was playing the phase 3 beta i was on Gilgamesh
it is a fun game

it something you can play for a few hours get some quest, get some leveling done,do some FATEs and a dungeon, do a duty(using the duty finder) and explore,   stop and take a break  and come back latter


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 17, 2013)

Open beta up now.

I'm on the Gilgamesh server I believe. I kinda forgot and am too lazy to go to char select to see.
Level 9 lancer so far.


----------



## chyyran (Aug 18, 2013)

Joining in Gilgamesh. I played a thaumaturge in phase 3, gonna start with Gladiator this time.


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 18, 2013)

Am I the only guy on Adamantoise?  Pssst, I'm Etherion Laser on Adamantoise. Add me. It could be fun. 

And oh God, do not get me started on the release of the first version. That game was a disaster.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 18, 2013)

EDIT: i ended up on Shiva....


----------



## Ryupower (Aug 18, 2013)

i did get on Gilgamesh (again,)


----------



## Zaertix (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm on Gilgamesh and I'm super excited for this game. Already 15.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 18, 2013)

Level 18.5 lancer right now. Sort of hit a rut because DPS getting parties is a lulworthy concept so I can't get past freaking Sastasha... Just sort of sitting in the level 15 area around it do levequests. I guess I don't need to sit here but I have noooo idea where to go otherwise. Screw La Noscea.

Anyway, totally solid game. I'm really impressed. I tried really hard to like the original XIV. But it was just so bad I couldn't bring myself to. ARR may not be revolutionary, but hell, it's fun and really solid.
I pre-ordered it today.


EDIT: 19.5 now. Sastasha was a pain, I was in there with a tank and a Conjuror who luckily had some healing skills. Made it through fine though the last boss got a little hairy at times.

No idea how the hell i'm going to manage to get any other class up, but i'll be atleast getting Pugilist to 15 and Blacksmith/Miner to 20.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 18, 2013)

I'd try it, but it's pointless for me. I'd never get a subscription based game again.


----------



## chyyran (Aug 18, 2013)

Dammit, I forgot to make my character yesterday now I'm locked out of Gilgamesh.. Oh well, guess I'll wait it out.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 22, 2013)

Downloaded my client and got my early access code registered, get ready people!


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 22, 2013)

Ditto. Need to level up my botany when I get back in...ergh.

Crafting is surprisingly fun. I got carpentry to 15 (as I discovered that's what is used to make lances...)
However resource gathering makes me want to bash my head against my desk.


----------



## Vipera (Aug 22, 2013)

////


----------



## Ryupower (Aug 22, 2013)

it easy to pick up and play
there many many classes to play as
you are not locked to a single class/job (you are at 1st but only till you to the level 10 quest of your starting class)
so you can use all the classes/jobs

it something you can play for a few  hours, and get many thing done
the game looks nice
it a fun game


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 23, 2013)

Ryupower said:


> it easy to pick up and play
> there many many classes to play as
> you are not locked to a single class/job (you are at 1st but only till you to the level 10 quest of your starting class)
> so you can use all the classes/jobs
> ...


 
Yeah pretty much all that.
FFXIV:ARR is a casual MMO, and a solid one at that.
Plenty to do and nothing is overly complicated, but its not so simplistic that it's boring either.

I'd say it's easily newbie friendly.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 23, 2013)

I only had a few hours to try this. The character models and user interface looks very good. Very appealing. 

However, when I played the game most of the quests felt more like a chore, kept you running around without very much reason. Only some were necessary like attuning to that big crystal or collecting stuff. The quests dialogues also contain a lot. It's actually good to have lines when questing, but when you get them a lot, it's really tiring that I ended up accepting a quest, never reading w/e the npc is saying, check the objectives and locate them. Should skip quests like "Kill x monster and/or pick up xxx" over and over again. Though I think it might have been me because I could skip it but I just can't resist doing it. I mean, why put it there if no one's gonna do it?

I'm also not sure if I might have been doing something wrong, but i played as archer, and am I just supposed to hit the monster as they hit me back? I only had around 2 hours so I only got 3 skills. not much I can say about this but it felt dull. Those 2 skills I had also wasn't able to impress me. 

FATE system. I only experienced it once but, if it's only like what I experienced, then it's a useless feature. It only spawned some mobs not spawning in the area, and we just need to clean them up. It would've been more interesting if there was a more valid reason like someone luring those mobs there, and they started spawning there, and got some "powerups" because of different area. Then it would've been a good idea to wipe them out. 
It's just like killing enemies, except in a different area, and you get a reward to justify that useless work you did.

I could have played 5 more hours but the quests and monster killing felt so tedious that I quit at lvl 5.


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, I have a fucking power outage that's arranged for my neighborhood tomorrow. ZZZZZZ. There goes Early Access. -__-


----------



## Vipera (Aug 23, 2013)

////


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 23, 2013)

Narayan said:


> I only had a few hours to try this. The character models and user interface looks very good. Very appealing.
> 
> However, when I played the game most of the quests felt more like a chore, kept you running around without very much reason. Only some were necessary like attuning to that big crystal or collecting stuff. The quests dialogues also contain a lot. It's actually good to have lines when questing, but when you get them a lot, it's really tiring that I ended up accepting a quest, never reading w/e the npc is saying, check the objectives and locate them. Should skip quests like "Kill x monster and/or pick up xxx" over and over again. Though I think it might have been me because I could skip it but I just can't resist doing it. I mean, why put it there if no one's gonna do it?
> 
> ...


 
Quests in most MMOs are pretty useless tbh. As long as they give good exp, i'm happy. In general, ARR quests do give a fair sum.

I believe archers can move while shooting?...I don't recall 100% but I swear that's what I heard. I know as a melee user I can move all around my target and still attack anyway.
I can't speak for archers, but I can say Lancers and Pugilists had pretty solid skills. I always felt the impact of them, and they good good effects to go with them. Hard to judge a class with only a couple skills, you get a ton more.

The FATE system is AMAZING. It's boring, sure, but the exp you get is insane. I always seek out FATEs near me because i'd get soo much exp for doing very little.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 23, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> I believe archers can move while shooting?...I don't recall 100% but I swear that's what I heard. I know as a melee user I can move all around my target and still attack anyway.
> I can't speak for archers, but I can say Lancers and Pugilists had pretty solid skills. I always felt the impact of them, and they good good effects to go with them. Hard to judge a class with only a couple skills, you get a ton more.


I can move, but it's slow that I prefer to stay put and just keep shooting. But yeah, I have little time so I don't have much idea about combat system. tried looking for some in youtube but I can't find proper ones.



Hells Malice said:


> The FATE system is AMAZING. It's boring, sure, but the exp you get is insane. I always seek out FATEs near me because i'd get soo much exp for doing very little.


 
The problem is, to me it's weak. Because in last mmo I played, there were raids from characters of the opposing race. It's kinda similar to how FATE goes, but more fun.
It goes like this; enemy character comes to raid, allied character shouts for help repelling the enemy, pvp-lovers/repellers come and hunt that character based on last location seen on the map, chase and eliminate(if we can). The difference is, while in FATE you get rewarded with xp, in that game, we were really hunting another player which itself is fun.
We would chat with lowbies leveling their characters while we protect them from enemy raiders, or we ourselves would raid enemies. Or when we are leveling ourselves but keep getting disturbed by an enemy race, we would be forced to stop and pvp to gain control of an area so we can level up.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 23, 2013)

Early Access in 17 and a half hours (: You guys know what realm you'll be playing on?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Aug 23, 2013)

honestly id love to get the game but i need a more stable job to pay the monthly fees.  my job is sorta not reliable cause 1-2 weeks ill work then ill get no work for3+ weeks.

though what ive seen it looks good


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 23, 2013)

I bit the bullet and preordered the game and got early access.  I missed out on the beta, so I'll be firing it up for the first time tomorrow.  

It's the first time I've touched any _Final Fantasy_ game in over 3 years, and my first MMORPG ever.  I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 23, 2013)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Early Access in 17 and a half hours (: You guys know what realm you'll be playing on?


 
Seems like a lot of people are aiming for Gilgamesh.



Narayan said:


> I can move, but it's slow that I prefer to stay put and just keep shooting. But yeah, I have little time so I don't have much idea about combat system. tried looking for some in youtube but I can't find proper ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like Aika...and a lot of other MMOs I guess. Anyway that does seem funner (me being a PvP junkie), but it's not really accomplishing the same thing the FATE system is. It's more like the rift system in Rift. Except instead of getting players to grind millions of these things for items and meager exp, they just give straight exp (and I think money?...forgot). I prefer it like that honestly. It'd be nice if there could be more variety and newer stuff, but the game IS fresh, so who knows what they'll be up to.

PvP is kinda tacked on ATM, since it wasn't even a feature of the original game (which is just bloody heresy), so atleast it exists in some form now.


----------



## Celice (Aug 23, 2013)

Densetsu said:


> I bit the bullet and preordered the game and got early access. I missed out on the beta, so I'll be firing it up for the first time tomorrow.
> 
> It's the first time I've touched any _Final Fantasy_ game in over 3 years, and my first MMORPG ever. I have no idea what to expect.


If it's anything like FFXI, expect slow, slow crawling through the plot and gameplay. The longer you dawdle in-game, the more money Squeeeeeeenix banks on making off you.


----------



## chyyran (Aug 23, 2013)

Think the base game will ever go on sale? I fully intend to pay the subscription fee and enjoyed every bit of the beta, but I'm willing to hold out a bit if this has a chance to go maybe 25% off.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 23, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Sounds like Aika...and a lot of other MMOs I guess. Anyway that does seem funner (me being a PvP junkie), but it's not really accomplishing the same thing the FATE system is. It's more like the rift system in Rift. Except instead of getting players to grind millions of these things for items and meager exp, they just give straight exp (and I think money?...forgot). I prefer it like that honestly. It'd be nice if there could be more variety and newer stuff, but the game IS fresh, so who knows what they'll be up to.
> 
> PvP is kinda tacked on ATM, since it wasn't even a feature of the original game (which is just bloody heresy), so atleast it exists in some form now.


 
Haven't played Aika and Rift. It was not actually a system per se, but just normal pvp mode. Maybe I'm just too used in PVP-oriented mmorpg, and monsters are just for grinding levels and farming for me now. So unless they add something like random bosses or uber strong mobs, it'll feel boring.
I do hope they add more stuff to spice it up, but I wonder if they would add things I want, the game would become hardcore pvp with some serious grinding. And FATE system bosses would be able to flee to a different location and/or alter monster in an area or would block paths causing serious disturbance to a lot of players like a _real_ calamity.

One reason why I don't touch other free mmorpgs is the graphics. I just don't like the style of Aion, Cabal, or something that looks like that(iirc, Aika and Rift looks the same). I really like how FFXIV:ARR looks but it seems to be not the mmorpg I'm looking for.
But I still have Blade and Soul. I just have to be more patient.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah, monthly fee bullshit.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 23, 2013)

Narayan said:


> Haven't played Aika and Rift. It was not actually a system per se, but just normal pvp mode. Maybe I'm just too used in PVP-oriented mmorpg, and monsters are just for grinding levels and farming for me now. So unless they add something like random bosses or uber strong mobs, it'll feel boring.
> I do hope they add more stuff to spice it up, but I wonder if they would add things I want, the game would become hardcore pvp with some serious grinding. And FATE system bosses would be able to flee to a different location and/or alter monster in an area or would block paths causing serious disturbance to a lot of players like a _real_ calamity.
> 
> One reason why I don't touch other free mmorpgs is the graphics. I just don't like the style of Aion, Cabal, or something that looks like that(iirc, Aika and Rift looks the same). I really like how FFXIV:ARR looks but it seems to be not the mmorpg I'm looking for.
> But I still have Blade and Soul. I just have to be more patient.


 
Well Aika has a pretty decent graphical fidelity. Plus you get your own pet loli. Best MMORPG of all time just for that fea- anyway.
Rift is basically WoW but modernized a bit, graphics too.

I'd love hardcore pvp content but I somehow doubt it'll happen, given Final Fantasy MMO history. Its never been a priority. Plus any MMO's PVP after Ragnarok online and Tera just feels like total shit to me. I guess FFXIV could be good though, given it requires more movement in the combat than most MMOs.

I guess we shall see.

EDIT: Blade and Soul wasn't as good as I imagined :[ the gameplay felt kind of sloppy...but again I think that's just Tera ruining action combat for other MMOs like a black guy ruining a gir-
nevermind. Still seemed like loads of fun, but yeah. The combat irks me.


----------



## chyyran (Aug 23, 2013)

Won't get cheaper than this I think.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 23, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Well Aika has a pretty decent graphical fidelity. Plus you get your own pet loli. Best MMORPG of all time just for that fea- anyway.
> Rift is basically WoW but modernized a bit, graphics too.
> 
> I'd love hardcore pvp content but I somehow doubt it'll happen, given Final Fantasy MMO history. Its never been a priority. Plus any MMO's PVP after Ragnarok online and Tera just feels like total shit to me. I guess FFXIV could be good though, given it requires more movement in the combat than most MMOs.
> ...


 
Haha, yeah. Tera's combat system is a good change. I tried it out and it's really interesting, maybe that's why I felt that low level archer of mine felt very slow. because no dodge roll/jump(or i just missed it).
However it wasn't the impressive pvp skills that I was exactly looking for, it was the amount of pvp you get in a day or how much you'll need to cooperate with people. well the game was RF online so that you'll get the idea. 
I also don't have any idea, who will be the main enemy. npc monsters as main boss is really boring once you've got a taste of faction based mmorpg.


----------



## Zaertix (Aug 25, 2013)

HUD thread here:
http://gbatemp.net/threads/ffxiv-huds.353586/


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 26, 2013)

Whelp i'm progressing fairly well, despite not being able to play all freaking yesterday.

Level 21 lancer, 11 pugil, 20 carpentry, 21 botany.
Actually
http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/lodestone/character/2329776/

Outdated (at time of posting) but I think it only updates when you log out, and no way in hell i'm ever logging out until it forces me off., not getting stuck outside of a full server again if I can help it.


----------



## chyyran (Aug 27, 2013)

Dammit. Power outage yesterday logged me out. It only lasted about 2 minutes, but I can't log on anymore anyways.


----------



## Ryupower (Aug 27, 2013)

here i am
http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/lodestone/character/2252951/

i played earlier today, and logout to let others play
hopefully it will get better after all the people playing for free can not play any more (EA is over), this weekend


----------

